
'Can you hear me?' scam has police urging people to hang up immediately - walterbell
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/01/27/can-hear-me-scam-has-police-urging-people-to-hang-up-immediately.html
======
esalazar
It looks like nobody has ever actually been 'scammed' by
this,[http://www.snopes.com/can-you-hear-me-scam/](http://www.snopes.com/can-
you-hear-me-scam/)

~~~
synicalx
Surely we're not still using Snopes as a source of truth?

~~~
marssaxman
You say that as though there were some well-known reason we should have
stopped. So far as I am aware Snopes continues to be a reliable source of
information about urban legends.

~~~
synicalx
They've been wrong on a number facts, and have been shown to largely ignore
any corrections or feedback + they've also shown a fairly clear political
agenda in the last 12 months and have been creating 'facts' that simply aren't
true to support that agenda.

~~~
marssaxman
That's a shame, but this is the first I've heard of it - can you point me
toward any specifics I could read up about?

------
dev1n
TD Bank recently tried to sell me on how using my voice is a great way to
authenticate me when I use their customer service over the phone. Seems banks
are still are not getting security right.

~~~
nicolas_t
One of my bank authenticates me whenever I call them by asking my date of
birth, my id number and a simple question about how I use my account that is
easily guessable and that's why I don't put a lot of money in that bank
account.

~~~
sndean
Same here. In response to a question about the most recent transaction, I
guessed saying "Umm I took out about 500 dollars, I think." This was good
enough to authenticate.

My guess was about $400 off, so now I have $20 in that account

------
akeck
We stopped answering the phone entirely. All calls go to voicemail, unless the
caller is in our mobile phones' address books. 99% of calls are hang ups. The
remaining 1% are my mother-in-law complaining that we never answer the phone
(we call her back immediately ;-) )

------
Johnny555
Simple way to prevent this... utilities should not allow voice authorizations
for new services. Require a signed contract. They can still allow phone based
signups for convenience with a contract to follow later, but let consumers
cancel any service without a contract for a full retroactive refund.

~~~
imatworkyo
No 'utility' uses just a 'yes' to sign anyone up for anything - this is just a
silly article

~~~
Johnny555
You've never heard of cramming?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cramming_(fraud)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cramming_\(fraud\))

------
booleandilemma
One more reason why I will not answer calls from people who are not in my
address book. If it's important they can leave a voicemail.

------
makerofthings
"My voice is my passport. Verify Me."

------
jrnichols
Sort of off topic, but relevant.. my fear about iOS call blocking apps might
be coming true. Now that there's TrueCaller, Mr Number, Hiya, etc, there are
islands of data and I doubt that they're sharing with each other. This is just
letting more and more stuff slip by.

i'm almost at the point where I wish that Apple had their own huge gargantuan
database of reported spam numbers. Or that they would have licensed Oomas or
nomorobo (even though they're a paid service) or something.

------
zwily
I've gotten a couple of these and have always hung up. I always assumed it was
just a delay tactic while you get routed to a human to talk to about whatever
the spam topic of the day is.

------
mr_spothawk
Apple put this headline in my iPhone News App... it reads like clickbait in
the hardest way.

